# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  AARON,  fine art screensaver

## Airicist

Website - kurzweilcyberart.com




> AARON is not your ordinary screensaver. Developed by Harold Cohen over a period of nearly thirty years, and productized by Kurzweil CyberArt Technologies, Inc., AARON is the first fine art screensaver to utilize artificial intelligence to continuously create original paintings on your PC.

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Mar 27, 2011




> Aaron, an automatic painting program by Harold Cohen

----------

